# Foster home for 3 cats



## Jacci (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi
I am urgently seeking a foster home for my 3 beautiful cats. I will unfortunately be homeless as of the 12th September and need a safe and loving place for my puss cats to stay whilst I find us a new home.
I have tried the local shelter and cats protection to no avail.
Please please can someone help me, I absolutely love my cats to bits and don't want to lose them.
Thank-you
Jacci
Franklin, Freddie and MrsMew


----------

